# 3000 members !!!



## Von blewitt (Jun 28, 2013)

I just noticed KKF is about to nudge 3000 members :bigeek:
The word is obviously spreading about our cool little corner of the Internet!
Congratulations KKF


----------



## wellminded1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Jun 28, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Dream Burls (Jun 28, 2013)

Cool! :EDance2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 28, 2013)

This is pretty cool.


----------



## eaglerock (Jun 28, 2013)

:bliss:


----------



## Crothcipt (Jun 28, 2013)

wow it took less time for this 1k, then the last (I think). But what do I know it still seems like it is 1999 arty2:


----------



## mhlee (Jul 1, 2013)

We've got 3000! :yatta:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 1, 2013)

mhlee said:


> We've got 3000! :yatta:




:dance:


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 22, 2014)

It's nudging 4000 already


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 22, 2014)

Coolness!


----------



## HHH Knives (Feb 22, 2014)

Awesome!! Lots of great folks here at KKF!


----------



## Chef Andy (Feb 22, 2014)

Fantastic! The more the merrier.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 22, 2014)

16 to go as as of now. That was a quick thousand. 

k.


----------



## bear1889 (Feb 23, 2014)

Ok let me put this into perspective, if 4000 members bought a $150 knife from the forum, that would equal $600,000. Then we could take the proceeds invest it wisely in some diversified offshore markets, then in about 10 or 15 years every member could retire in style. What do y'all think??

Or I could revert back to my original plan that when I turn 70 I start knocking over liquor stores.


----------



## Von blewitt (Nov 13, 2014)

I just had a look, we're over 7000 members! Man it's getting crowded around here


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 13, 2014)

7000?! Holy sugar snap peas KKF! Suddenly I feel guilty as that would mean there's a ton of folks I didn't say "welcome aboard" to.


----------



## 99Limited (Nov 13, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> 7000?! Holy sugar snap peas KKF! Suddenly I feel guilty as that would mean there's a ton of folks I didn't say "welcome aboard" to.



You better get on the stick. Might take a few days to catch up. :matrix:


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 13, 2014)

Lots of great folks here. :doublethumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 13, 2014)

marc4pt0 said:


> 7000?! Holy sugar snap peas KKF! Suddenly I feel guilty as that would mean there's a ton of folks I didn't say "welcome aboard" to.



Stupid geometric growth rates....:bat:

Wow...amazing to see this place more than double since I joined.


----------

